# Warum noch KDE?

## Klaus Meier

Ok, ich war ja seit März letzten Jahres nicht mehr so richtig dran und hab mir jetzt mal das aktuelle KDE drauf getan. Und ich bin geschockt. Finde es deutlich schlechte, als KDE 3.5. Also einige Programme haben sich ja gebessert, aber glücklich werde ich mit nichts. Das Startmenü finde ich absolut unbrauchbar. Etwas schlimmeres hat die Welt noch nicht gesehen. Ok, kann man abschalten, aber wer glaubt, dass so etwas eine Verbesserung ist, dann kann man eigentlich gleich aufhören.

Icons gibt es auch keine mehr auf dem Desktop? Darf ich mir dann immer ein Dolphin Fenster aufmachen. Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt es auch nur noch viel weniger, viele tolle Sachen, die man da bei 3.5 noch machen konnte gibt es nicht mehr. Ok, wozu auch, der Desktop ist ja wohl nur noch dazu da, um diese Minianwendungen laufen zu lassen. Standarddesign finde ich total langweilig.

Die Technik dahinter mag genial sein, aber was kann ich mir dafür kaufen, wenn das, was man daraus gemacht hat, nur peng ist. 

Was ich toll finde, dass es viele neue QT4 Anwendungen gibt, die aber auch alle unter Gnome laufen. QT4 scheint wirklich ein großer Wurf zu sein, aber wie gesagt, mir ist es egal, was für Bibliotheken hinter der Oberfläche laufen, die mir gefällt.

Gibt es hier jemanden, der KDE nutzt und mir erklären kann, welchen Vorteil ich als Anwender davon habe? Also bevor ich es ein für alle Male entsorge. Ok, ist ganz nett, dass es ohne Extras Compositing kann, aber sonst habe ich echt noch keinen Vorteil gefunden.

----------

## SvenFischer

Freaks der Konsole haben es immer schwer, die "usability" der Mausschubser zu verstehen.

Tatsächlich ist das KDE-Menü (ich glaube es nennt sich Lancelot) deutlich übersichtlicher - es geht auch nicht mehr zu wenn man mt der Maus sich zu weit entfernt.

Ich mag KDE 4, da es mutig alte Zöpfe abschneidet und uns alten "Böcken" der DAU Welt etwas näher bringt. Abgesehen davon, finde ich die Optik einfach geil; die Zoom-Regler sind mein persönliches i-Tüpfelchen.

Mir gefällt beim GNOME Dateidialog die Schnellauswahl (Filter) mittels Tastatureingaben allerdings sehr gut, das gibst m.M nach nicht in KDE 4.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also mit Gnome bin ich eigentlich sehr glücklich, also etwas GUI Erfahrung habe ich schon. Und mit dem alten KDE bin ich auch gut klargekommen. Nur Gnome ist halt wirklich kontinuierlich besser geworden und ich sehe jetzt für mich noch nichts, was an KDE4 besser ist als an 3.5. Aber vielleicht finde ich es irgendwann noch.

----------

## 69719

Ich kann mich SvenFischer auch nur anschließen. Ich stand KDE 4 auch erst skeptisch gegenüber, aber nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungsphase ist es auch nicht schlimmer als 3. Icons kann man auf dem Desktop ablegen, einfach das entsprechende Programm auf den Desktop ziehen, aber vorher die Widgets entsperren.

----------

## mv

Auch ich war über kde-4 nur geschockt. Das Konzept mit den Desktop-Ordnern auf dem Desktop hat sich mir bis heute nicht erschlossen. Dass man das Menü anscheinend nicht mehr editieren kann, macht es nahezu unbrauchbar. Seit KDE-4.2 kann man zwar wenigstens Programme (also Tools, die nicht im Menü stehen und nicht extra für KDE geschrieben) auf den Desktop ziehen, aber dann erscheinen alle mit dem gleichen Icon, das man nicht ändern kann. Vielleicht mache ich ja etwas falsch, aber sollte eine GUI nicht zumindest halbwegs intuitiv bedienbar sein, zumindest solche Basis-Sachen? Hotkeys zum Starten von Programmen funktionieren immer noch nicht. Dafür müllt einem Strigi/Nepomuk die Platte zu und speichert ungefragt Informationen, die man nicht haben/speichern will. In 4.2 konnte man Strigi wenigstens noch vermeiden, in 4.2 geht das nicht mehr (wenigstens das furchtbare semantic-desktop kann man per useflag deaktivieren).

Dass aufgeklappte Menüs nicht zugehen, ist jetzt an und für sich keine so tolle Leistung. fvwm macht das mit meiner Konfiguration bei mir seit seit jeher so. Das Umschalten der unübersichtlichen neuen Menüs in die alten benutzbaren ist zwar möglich, aber nicht ratsam, weil dann einige Einträge fehlen...

Naja gut: Man muss sich halt klarmachen, dass kde-4 sich - entgegen der Behauptung der Entwickler - in frühestem Beta-Stadium befindet. Ich hoffe, dass sich da noch Entscheidendes tun wird. Etwas Zeit gebe ich ihm noch, bevor es bei mir von der Platte fliegt: Dass selbst nach der x-ten Nachbesserung die Hotkeys immer noch nicht implementiert sind, zeigt schon, dass KDE halt einfach noch zu unfertig ist.

Was mich bisher noch bei KDE hält, ist kmail - ich fürchte dass ein Umstieg und Konvertierung der gespeicherten Mails mit ziemlichem Aufwand verbunden wäre - sowie das nette kdialog, mit dem ich für meine GUI-Nutzer ein paar Scripte gemacht habe, und für das es in Gnome keinen Ersatz zu geben scheint.

----------

## 69719

Auf den Menü Button gehen -> Rechtsklick -> Menu Editor.

----------

## mv

 *escor wrote:*   

> Auf den Menü Button gehen -> Rechtsklick -> Menu Editor.

 

Super! Und der ist ja richtig gut, dort kann man auch die Bilder einstellen. Keine Ahnung, weshalb ich den damals nicht gefunden habe (ev. gab's den unter KDE-4.2 noch nicht?).

Gibt es auch eine Erklärung dafür, warum man unter dem "klassischen" Menüstil weniger Einträge hat als unter dem neuen (also z.B. alles was unter "places" steht, fehlt, und das ist m.E. ziemlich wichtig)?

----------

## 69719

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   Auf den Menü Button gehen -> Rechtsklick -> Menu Editor. 
> 
> Super! Und der ist ja richtig gut, dort kann man auch die Bilder einstellen. Keine Ahnung, weshalb ich den damals nicht gefunden habe (ev. gab's den unter KDE-4.2 noch nicht?).
> 
> Gibt es auch eine Erklärung dafür, warum man unter dem "klassischen" Menüstil weniger Einträge hat als unter dem neuen (also z.B. alles was unter "places" steht, fehlt, und das ist m.E. ziemlich wichtig)?

 

Den Editor gibts es schon seit 3.X. Was meinst du im Menü mit Places? Eventuell selber angelegt? Auf keiner meiner 3 Kisten ist etwas mit Places zu  finden, weder auf deutsch, noch auf englisch. Vielleicht hilft ja ein Screenshot.

----------

## avx

 *Quote:*   

> sowie das nette kdialog, mit dem ich für meine GUI-Nutzer ein paar Scripte gemacht habe, und für das es in Gnome keinen Ersatz zu geben scheint.

 Ich kenn zwar kdialog nicht, aber von der Beschreibung her könnten zenity oder gtkdialog vielleicht sinnvolle Alternativen darstellen.

----------

## toralf

Das Changelog von KDE 4.3.1 scheint zumindest mir noch recht gegeben zu haben, an Version 3.5.10 festzuhalten. Was da allein in KMail und am fish-Protokoll an Fehlern gefixed wurde, läßt befürchten, daß dies noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na war doch mal ganz  nett. Sind doch ne Menge Hinweise gekommen, was ich dann am Wochenende alles testen kann.  Läuft ja jetzt gerade das Update auf 3.4.1. Wird fertig sein, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. Vor allem weiß ich jetzt, wie man sich den Desktop konfigurierenkann, damit er wieder arbeitsfähig wird.

----------

## mv

 *ph030 wrote:*   

> Ich kenn zwar kdialog nicht, aber von der Beschreibung her könnten zenity oder gtkdialog vielleicht sinnvolle Alternativen darstellen.

 

Danke, das habe ich gesucht. gtkdialog ist zwar wesentlich komplexer zu programmieren, kann aber anscheinend auch entsprechend mehr.

 *escor wrote:*   

> Den Editor gibts es schon seit 3.X.

 

Vieles was es in 3.X gab habe ich unter 4.X nicht gefunden. In 3.X hat man den Menüeditor auch nicht gebraucht, weil kappfinder eigentlich alles, was man benötigt hat, in das Menü übernommen hatte.

 *escor wrote:*   

> Was meinst du im Menü mit Places? Eventuell selber angelegt?

 

In dem neuen Stil ist der Aufbau bei mir so (per Default):

Favorites: ...

Applications: ...

Computer:Applications: System Settings, Run Command

Places: Home, Network, Root, TrashRecently Used: ...

Wenn ich den Stil umschalte, finde ich zwar die Favoriten oben, danach die Application, und ganz unten noch "Run Command" und "Recently Used" (wenngleich kürzer). Für die 4 Punkte unter "Places" gibt es kein Äquivalent (insbesondere nicht für "Home"). Klar, mit dem Menüeditor ist das prinzipiell lösbar; trotzdem lästig, das für jeden Benutzer erweitern zu müssen.

----------

## 69719

Das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, vielleicht weil es mit Dolphin oder so zu tun hat. Aber dein Home findest du auch im alten Menü unter System -> Dolphin.

----------

## Max Steel

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *ph030 wrote:*   Ich kenn zwar kdialog nicht, aber von der Beschreibung her könnten zenity oder gtkdialog vielleicht sinnvolle Alternativen darstellen. 
> 
> Danke, das habe ich gesucht. gtkdialog ist zwar wesentlich komplexer zu programmieren, kann aber anscheinend auch entsprechend mehr.
> 
>  *escor wrote:*   Den Editor gibts es schon seit 3.X. 
> ...

 

kdialog und die Programme kannst du ja auch unter einer anderen Desktop-Manager/-Environment weiternutzen, musste eben explizit diese (und ihre Abhängigkeiten) mitinstallieren, und alles andere was du nicht brauchst runterwerfen. (Dafür hat man damals ja auch die Sache mit den Splitted Ebuild eingerichtet ^^)

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich bin mit Gnome grade sehr zufrieden und mir erschließt sich KDE immer noch nicht so ganz und der einzige Grund warum ich KDE4 noch nicht installiert habe ist das ich den alten Amarok-Player verwende und von ihm einfach nicht loslassen möchte.

Vielleicht teste ich die Tage mal eine Live-CD.. hat sich der Amarok denn mittlerweile weiterentwickelt? Also das er die Funktionen des alten Amarok bietet? Bewerten von Titeln, (Intelligente)Playlisten, wie oft welche Titel gespielt wurden usw?

Kde + Technik..

Was ich bisher gelesen habe, halte ich es für den nächsten großen Steinwurf. Es hat einen tiefen Eindruck hinterlassen und ich halte es für den richtigen Weg den dieser Desktop geht. Allerdings nervt diese "Beta-Phase". Aus dem Grund hab ich mir geschworen diesem Desktop noch ein Jahr Zeit zu geben und Bekannten zu xfce/Gnome geraten.

Diese Semantik-Desktop Sache macht mich schon neugierig. Auch fände ich es mal lustig wenn man sich mit Freunden "einen" Desktop teilen könnte. Würfel rechts ist der "Social Desktop". Auf dem man Notizen ablegen könnte, Twittern oder das Hintergrundbild ändern oder einen gemeinsamen Webbrowser benutzt. Oder einfach anderen Zeigen was man grade macht. Welche Webseiten/News man entdeckt hat. Oder dann einfach mit einem Stift auf den Desktop (flüchtig) schreiben so wie dieser Flammen mal-Effekt in Compize.. aber bis es sowas gibt dauerts wohl einfach noch etwas ;p

Das Startmenü...

Als ich dies vor einem Jahr das erste mal sah war ich hellauf begeistert. Doch es ist mehr als ernüchternd wenn man markt das die Orientierung dem nicht so ganz folgen will. Es kommt mir vor als sei dieses Prinzip von einem Smartphones übernommen wurden. Ganz schlimm finde ich das Startmenü von einem Vista, es ist einfach unheimlich überladen. Irgendwie mag man die "einfachen und schlichten" Dinge wieder zu schätzen wenn man mal eine Zeit lang über den Tellerrand schaut.

Doch man muss das Menü ja nicht verwenden. Es gibt ganz viele tolle alternativen zu den normalen Menü.. ich fand das unter kde immer blöd das man das nicht komplett entfernen kann.

----------

## avx

 *Quote:*   

> Auch fände ich es mal lustig wenn man sich mit Freunden "einen" Desktop teilen könnte. Würfel rechts ist der "Social Desktop".[...]

 Entspricht diese Vorstellung einem wilden Tagtraum oder hast du darüber mal was gelesen und es ist in Planung(falls letzteres, Link bitte)?

----------

## samsonus

das standard menue von kde4 ist uebrigens nicht lancelot. lancelot ist eine alternative implementierung soweit ich weiss  :Wink: 

gruss samsonus

p.s. ich finde kde4 uebrigens genial. klar fehlen noch einige dinge von kde3, aber das projekt hat wenigstens den schritt gewagt und moechte in eine neue (bessere???) richtung gehen. waeren die ganzen altlasten mitgeschleppt worden um somit die kompatibilitaet zu erhalten, waere auch keiner zufrieden gewesen. so muessen die programme halt jetzt mal portiert werden, aber danach....  :Wink:  ich freu mich auf jedenfall auf die zukunft von kde4

----------

## spirou

Ich müßte mit KDE 4.X meine angestammte Arbeitsweise komplett ändern, soweit ich das überblicke.

In KDE 3.5 habe ich das Lesezeichen-Menü (das es in der Form anscheinend in KDE 4.X nicht mehr gibt). Dieses habe ich schön strukturiert in Gruppen wie admin, ftp, fish, doc usw. Rufe ich jetzt ein Lesezeichen auf, z.B. aus der Gruppe ftp, wird der konqueror geöffnet mit einem kompakten kleinen Fenster (Profil Filemanagement). Öffne ich aber etwas aus der Gruppe "doc", geht konqueror mit einem großen Fenster auf (Profil Webbrowsing). Diese Funktionalität fehlt mir in 4.X irgendwie komplett. Gibt's da vielleicht ne Lösung?

Außerdem nervt mich, daß man auf den virtuellen Desktops keine verschiedenen Hintergründe haben kann, zumindest nicht auf einfachem Weg (geht das überhaupt?). Klingt unwichtig, aber ich komm total aus dem Tritt, wenn ich das nicht hab.

Ansonsten stört mich, daß mal wieder bei Windows abgekupfert wurde. Das wäre nicht nötig gewesen.

So lange es geht, bleibe ich bei 3.5. Ich hoffe, das bleibt noch ne Weile im portage.

----------

## SvenFischer

KDE 3.5.x soll bald nach dem stabilen Einzug von KDe 4.3.x maskiert werden, da die Betreuer keine Bock mehr auf die Pflege haben. Ach ja, stable wird die 4er im Laufe der nächsten 1-2 Monate...

----------

## Max Steel

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Außerdem nervt mich, daß man auf den virtuellen Desktops keine verschiedenen Hintergründe haben kann, zumindest nicht auf einfachem Weg (geht das überhaupt?). Klingt unwichtig, aber ich komm total aus dem Tritt, wenn ich das nicht hab.

 

Das geht, zumindest bei 2 oder mehr Monitoren.

Und zwar ist es wichtig auf welchem Monitor du den Einstellungsdialog geöffnet hast.

(Zumindest bei 4.2, diese Version ist bei mir noch installiert)

Edith:

Achso sorry, ich hab das virtuell überlesen  :Embarassed: 

Sorry, ich glaub das geht noch nicht...

Aber vielleicht mal auf die Art wie bei den 2Monitoren versuchen?

Ansonsten diese Funktion vermisse ich auch ein wenig.

----------

## Erdie

Meine Frau hat KDE4.1.x auf einem Kubuntu laufen, das ihr über das letzte Update beschert wurde. Sie trauert dem alten KDE immer noch nach, hat sich aber resigniert mit dem neuen abgefunden, da man ja bei Kubuntu im Prinzip keine Wahl hat. Ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll. Die Sache mit den Desktop Icons finde ich persönlich total daneben. Deshalb freue ich mich solange es noch KDE3 in portage gibt.

-Erdie

----------

## mv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> kdialog und die Programme kannst du ja auch unter einer anderen Desktop-Manager/-Environment weiternutzen

 

Da das mit Sicherheit mindestens die monolithischen kdelibs benötigt, kommt es auf den Rest dann auch nicht mehr an. Kdelibs (+strigi+hal+dbus+...) nur für kdialog würde ich nun wirklich niemandem empfehlen.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Die Sache mit den Desktop Icons finde ich persönlich total daneben.

 

Dafür gibt es das Folderview plasmoid. Mann kann dieses plasmoid auch als standard für den "desktop" setzten Sprich der Desktop zeigt wieder Icons an, so wie in KDE 3.x:

-"Desktop Settings" öffnen

- unter Desktop Activities den Type auf Folder View setzten

und fertig

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Meine Frau hat KDE4.1.x auf einem Kubuntu laufen, das ihr über das letzte Update beschert wurde. Sie trauert dem alten KDE immer noch nach, hat sich aber resigniert mit dem neuen abgefunden, da man ja bei Kubuntu im Prinzip keine Wahl hat. Ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll. Die Sache mit den Desktop Icons finde ich persönlich total daneben. Deshalb freue ich mich solange es noch KDE3 in portage gibt.
> 
> -Erdie

 

KDE anhand von Kubuntu zu beurteilen  ist ja wohl nicht möglich. Da fehlt ja mehr als die Hälfte, es 75% der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten usw. War jedenfalls bei 3.5 so. Und die $buntu Tools waren auch viel schlechter als bei Ubuntu. Da solltest du dir doch mal das KDE von Gentoo antun. Also ich werde wohl so langsam damit warm. Gab ja genug gute Tips hier. Besonders gut gefällt mir das recht brauchbar integrierte Powermanagment. Da funktioniert sowar Suspend im Gegensatz zu Gnoome, was mich sehr verwundert hat. Sind viele Dinge komplett integriert und müssen nicht inhomogen dazuinstalliert werden. Man muß sich wirklich zwingen, noch mal von vorne anzufangen, wenn man jahrelang mit etwas anderem gearbeitet hat.

Und wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht, dass Gnome eigentlich nicht mehr zu verbessern ist und bei KDE 4 noch Potential drin ist, dann sieht das gar nicht so schlecht aus.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *ph030 wrote:*   

> Entspricht diese Vorstellung einem wilden Tagtraum oder hast du darüber mal was gelesen und es ist in Planung(falls letzteres, Link bitte)?

 

Leider noch ein wilder Tagtraum. Aber von (ganz) alleine hab ich den nicht. Irgendwo hab ich darüber gelesen, bzw. solche Andeutungen bekommen! Glaub aber das war bei Apple oder Google?. Ich werde da nochmal ein wenig ermitteln.

----------

## ichbins

also ich versteh eure probleme nicht so ganz aber macht ja nichts.

z.b. icons .. wie schon erwähnt gibts dafür nun das folderview plasmaoid  .. das tolle daran .. man kann definieren welcher ordner angezeigt wird , und mann kan beliebig viele in jeder möglichen grösse usw nebeneinander liegen haben .. 

strigi kann man abschalten .. in den systemsteuerungen.

der kdemenü editor (den es seit 3.x gibt) wurde eh schon erwähnt.

was an dem startmenü nun so umständlich sein soll verstehe ich nicht ganz.

toll finde ich den Krunner (alt+f2)

bez. dem hintergrundbild auf den virtuellen arbeitsflächen (also für jede ein anderes) . fällt mir leider keine lösung ein.

das einzige was mich wirklich stört (aber laut upstream ein qt4 bug ist) ... viele spezial tasten werden im moment nicht unterstützt -.. z.b. xf86Sleep

bez. weniger einträge im klassischen menü als im default-menü .. soweit ich das sehe , das ist klassische einfach das von kde 3.x .. und da gabs den punkt "orte" einfach nicht.

----------

## schachti

Ich finde KDE4 auch noch nicht so richtig ausgegoren. kwin crasht gerne mal, und seit dem Update auf 4.3.1 funktioniert amarok nicht mehr (bei jedem Versuch, einen Stream oder eine Datei abzuspielen, stürzt es sofort ab). Das neue Startmenü finde ich persönlich grottig (aber zumindest kann man ja in den alten Stil zurückschalten).

----------

## franzf

@K-Menu (aka Kickoff):

Ich weiß wie meine Programme heißen, die ich brauche, und starte die über Alt+F2. Wenn ich mal ein anderes Programm starten will, das ich eigentlich kaum verwende, dann weiß ich nicht genau wonach ich suchen muss. Da bin ich dann froh, wenn die Menüeinträe größer sind und die Untermenüs nicht bei falscher Mausbewegung gleich verschwinden. Ich komme also damit recht gut zurecht.

@Folderview:

Find ich auch gut, man kann sich mehrere verschiedene auf den Desktop legen, und ist nicht nur auf eines angewiesen. Zusammen mit den Activities kann man sich so auf verschiedene Aufgaben angepasste Desktops zurechtschneidern, und insbesondere anders konfigurierte Folderviews.

Wohlgemerkt "kann", ich steh total auf nackig, drum hab ich nur ne Analog-Clock auf dem Desktop und nen Notizzettel. Aber mein kleiner Bruder war dermaßen begeistert, nur von dem Fakt dass man da 2 verschiedene Ordner gleichzeitig anzeigen kann, dem ging die Klappe runter  :Wink:  Armer Vista-Nutzer  :Very Happy: 

Ansonsten gibt es noch das Applet "Desktop-Icon" (k.A. wie das jetzt genau heißt). Jedenfalls kann man aus dem Menü nen Eintrag oder aus dem Dolphin ein .dektop-File auf den blanken Desktop (also nicht das FolderView) oder Panel ziehen, und man hat seinen altmodischen Starter  :Smile: 

Ansonsten bin ich wohl zu sehr Minimalist als dass ich mich beschweren könnte dass mir was fehlt. Eigentlich würds für mich ein nackiger Desktop ohne Menü und Wallpaper usw. auch tun, aber ich mag die Optik von Qt, außerdem programmier ich viel Qt4 selber, drum darf da ruhig auch ein Kde laufen.

@amarok:

Ich hab kein Problem mit amarok, spielt files und stream ohne zu crashen. Du kannst versuchen amarok neu zu bauen, oder auf ein neues release hoffen. Denn ich hab hier ein svn-amarok laufen und das hat ohne Neubauen ein Update kde-4.3.0->4.3.1 überlebt.

Ansonsten kann man im Amarok jetzt das komische Dingens in der Mitte abschalten, Songs können bewertet werden, und dass mitgezählt wird wie oft ein Song gespielt wurde, war doch schon recht früh implementiert...

Das einzige was wohl gewöhnungsbeürftig ist, ist die Umstellung von Python/Ruby/...-Scripting auf reines ECMA-Script (aka Javascript), da Qt4 da einen eingebauten Interpreter mitbringt. Nette Sache, wenn nicht zusätzlich noch ein Python + Ruby-Interpreter mitlaufen und Speicher und Performance schlucken!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Amarok geht bei mir auch ohne Probleme mit 4.3.1. Ist aber irgendwie schon komisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass KDE4 schon bei der 3 angekommen ist und immer noch so in der Schwebe, wohingegen KDE3 nur bis zur 5 gekommen ist. Was mir echt auf den Senkel geht ist diese diese Vistaoptik. Also ein kleines Fenster in der Mitte und dann am Rand viel Gedöns rum bei Dolphin und Gwenview. Kann man ja zum Glück irgendwie abschalten. Aber ist schon irgendwie krank, wenn ich mir ein Bild ansehen will dann sind 30% der Fensterfläche standardmäßig mit etwas belegt, wo ich das Bild bewerten soll/kann.

Und dann habe ich ein Problem mit Akonadi, da steht was von nicht am D-Bus registriert und kein Resourcen Agent und die Fehlermeldung genau lautet;

```
Unable to open database "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/home/rmx/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket' (2) QMYSQL: Unable to connect" 

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x35) [0x8052365]

1: akonadiserver [0x8052904]

2: [0xb7f81400]

3: [0xb7f81424]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x4f) [0xb76ae4ff]

5: [0x80b0a88]

]

" 

```

Last edited by Klaus Meier on Sat Sep 05, 2009 3:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ichbins

akonadi verwende ich nicht ... amarok auch nicht mehr , da dieser trotz mysql/postgresql DB nicht mit meiner geisteskranken musiksammlung zurecht kommt (ja ich habe gerne ALLES indiziert) .. da bleibt für mich leider nur der sehr gewöhnungsbedürfte gmusicbrowser .. aber was performance betrifft schlägt dieser einfach alles.

wie schon erwähnt  mein einzig großes problem, bzw was mich stört ist .. 

"die gerade gedrückte taste wird von QT nicht unterstützt" ... das nervt echt. aber dafür kann kde wohl nichts

http://qt.nokia.com/developer/task-tracker/index_html?method=entry&id=191318

hab nun etwas rum gesucht .. anscheinend hat jemand vor einem Monat einen patch für qt geschrieben .. mal schaun was dieser bewirkt .. jetzt habe ich leider keine Zeit dafür:

http://qt.gitorious.org/+kde-developers/qt/kde-qt/commit/1a94cd7b132497f70a2b97ec2b58f6e2b1c5076a

----------

## Max Steel

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   kdialog und die Programme kannst du ja auch unter einer anderen Desktop-Manager/-Environment weiternutzen 
> 
> Da das mit Sicherheit mindestens die monolithischen kdelibs benötigt, kommt es auf den Rest dann auch nicht mehr an. Kdelibs (+strigi+hal+dbus+...) nur für kdialog würde ich nun wirklich niemandem empfehlen.

 

Jupp, allerdings kommt bei mir eben noch amarok (der alte) dazu, und dann sieht das wieder etwas anders aus ^^.

(Der neue will bei mir noch nicht ganz so wie er soll.

Also die Abspielfunktionalität hat sich seit 2.0 eher verschlechtert o.O)

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ok, ich war ja seit März letzten Jahres nicht mehr so richtig dran und hab mir jetzt mal das aktuelle KDE drauf getan. Und ich bin geschockt. Finde es deutlich schlechte, als KDE 3.5. Also einige Programme haben sich ja gebessert, aber glücklich werde ich mit nichts. Das Startmenü finde ich absolut unbrauchbar. Etwas schlimmeres hat die Welt noch nicht gesehen. Ok, kann man abschalten, aber wer glaubt, dass so etwas eine Verbesserung ist, dann kann man eigentlich gleich aufhören.
> 
> Icons gibt es auch keine mehr auf dem Desktop? Darf ich mir dann immer ein Dolphin Fenster aufmachen. Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt es auch nur noch viel weniger, viele tolle Sachen, die man da bei 3.5 noch machen konnte gibt es nicht mehr. Ok, wozu auch, der Desktop ist ja wohl nur noch dazu da, um diese Minianwendungen laufen zu lassen. Standarddesign finde ich total langweilig.
> 
> Die Technik dahinter mag genial sein, aber was kann ich mir dafür kaufen, wenn das, was man daraus gemacht hat, nur peng ist. 
> ...

 

Menü: In zwei Klicks geändert

Icons: In zwei Klicks geändert

Ich find KDE genial alleine schon wegen der Möglichkeiten MEINEN Desktop zu gestalten.

Btw. Icons.

Bei z.B Gnome  find ichs recht nervig und unfreundlich wenn man erst im gconf-editor rumpfuschen muss um Icons ein/auszublenden.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Menü: In zwei Klicks geändert
> 
> Icons: In zwei Klicks geändert
> 
> Ich find KDE genial alleine schon wegen der Möglichkeiten MEINEN Desktop zu gestalten.
> ...

 

Gnome ist auchlangsam etwas ausgelutscht. So langsam gewöhne ich mich ja an KDE. Dauert nur etwas, bis man sich da zurechtfindet. Menü war klar, ich fands halt nur grottig. Und wie komme ich wieder zu den Icons? habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Außer diesem Applet auf dem Desktop.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Menü: In zwei Klicks geändert
> 
> Icons: In zwei Klicks geändert
> 
> Ich find KDE genial alleine schon wegen der Möglichkeiten MEINEN Desktop zu gestalten.
> ...

 

öhm hast du überhaupt meinen post auf der erste Seite gelesen? Denn da habe ich es beschrieben, wie man das Folderview plasmoid als standard "Desktop" einstellen kann. Zumindestens ab kde 4.3 funktioniert es so.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Naja, wie firefly schon sagte...

Icons: 

Rechtsklick auf dem Desktop --->  Einstellungen für Arbeitsfläche ---> Typ: Ordner-Ansicht.

Menü:

Rechtsklick auf dem Menü Icon ---> Zum klassischen Menü wechseln

Oder halt Lancelor o.ä.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, hab ich jetzt gefunden. Aber es gibt die für mich optimale Lösung: Man kann sich ja auf dem Desktop eine Verknüpfung anlegen. Vorteil, man muss nichts umkopieren und dass, was man gerade braucht hat man sofort im Zugriff.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ja, hab ich jetzt gefunden. Aber es gibt die für mich optimale Lösung: Man kann sich ja auf dem Desktop eine Verknüpfung anlegen. Vorteil, man muss nichts umkopieren und dass, was man gerade braucht hat man sofort im Zugriff.

 

Oder man haut sich mehrere Ordner-Ansichten drauf.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wird dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich habe bei mir KDE im Klo runtergespült. Da geht so vieles nicht, die Vorschau war eines davon. Geht auch bei Videos nicht. Vielleicht bekommt man es irgendwie hin, aber für mich war die Baustelle zu groß. Warum KDE, bei dem alles möglich ist, aber nur die Hälfte geht. Dann lieber Gnome, wo man das hat, was man braucht und genau das auch zu 99% funktioniert.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Fri Oct 16, 2009 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> local:thumbnail:kde-base/dolphin:  Enables video thumbnails generation for kde-base/dolphin file manager.
> ```
> ...

 

Habe ich auch gehofft, ging trotzdem nicht.

Ok, ist jetzt off topic, aber ich finde KDE an sich genial, aber auch in Bezug auf die Aanwendugen komplett unausgereift und unbrauchbar. Ein BS oder Desktop ist dazu da, Aufgaben zu erledigen und nicht als Selbstzweck bezwungen zu werden. Man kann damit wunderschöne Sachen machen, nach 2 Tagen suchen und probieren bekommt man es manchmal auch in und es dauert dann doppelt so lange wie mit Gnome.

Einfach pdf Dateien anschauen. War vor 2 Jahren unter KDE schnell und ok, bei Gnome war es kriechend langsam und viele Dateien gingen nicht. Heute? evince rasend schnell und zeigt alles an, okular zeigt auch alles an, aber grottenlahm. Eog macht ohne irgend etwas geändert zu haben, alles das, wie ich es mir vorstelle mit drei Tastendrücken. An Gewnviwe habe ich eine halben Tag rumgedoktert, bis ich es so halbwegs hatte, wie ich es mir vorstelle, boah, ich kann da jetzt Bilder bewerten, geil, Bilder die ich selber gemacht und auf meinem Rechner habe, wozu soll ich die bewerten? Aber Einstellmöglichkeiten für die Diaschow habe ich nicht gefunden usw. Tausende Funktionen, die bei Erbsenzählern eine ganz tolle Featureliste ergeben, aber zumindestens für mich komplett unbrauchbar. Den Hintergrund und die Möglichkeiten bewundere ich, aber es ist nichts nutzbares dabei rausgekommen.

----------

## Earthwings

Die letzten beiden Beiträge stammen aus KDE4 Dolphin PDF Vorschau und waren dort Off-Topic. Hier passt es doch viel besser   :Wink: 

----------

## Olis

Hi,

ich habe mit dem Wechsel von 3.5.10 auf 4.3.1 auch gewartet, bis KDE 4 stable wurde. Das ist nun passiert, noch habe ich beide Versionen drauf, da ich für KDE4 wohl erst mal ne Schulung brauche  :Smile: 

Hat nur 5 Minuten gedauert, da hatte ich schon versehentlich das Tasklist-Widget vom Panel gelöscht  :Sad: . Hab's zwar wieder rein bekommen, aber es ist jetzt ganz rechts und dafür die Uhr in der Mitte. Wie verschiebe ich denn ein Widget im Panel??? So intuitiv wie ich das erwartet hatte, funktioniert es leider nicht.

Sei's drum, über kurz oder lang werde ich wohl mit KDE4 warm werden müssen.

Gibt's irgendwo eine gute Einführung in die Bedienung von KDE4 und ein paar Tipps und Tricks für KDE3-Umsteiger?

Olis

----------

## franzf

 *Olis wrote:*   

> Hat nur 5 Minuten gedauert, da hatte ich schon versehentlich das Tasklist-Widget vom Panel gelöscht . Hab's zwar wieder rein bekommen, aber es ist jetzt ganz rechts und dafür die Uhr in der Mitte. Wie verschiebe ich denn ein Widget im Panel??? So intuitiv wie ich das erwartet hatte, funktioniert es leider nicht.

 

Wenn man sich die Cashew im Panel als "edit-button" denkt, kommt man recht weit  :Wink: 

Drücken, dann kommt das dicke Panel für die ganzen Settings, und jetzt kann man auch ganz einfach die Applets im Panel rumschubsen.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Olis wrote:*   

> Gibt's irgendwo eine gute Einführung in die Bedienung von KDE4 und ein paar Tipps und Tricks für KDE3-Umsteiger?

 

Schau mal in die UserBase. Unter Anleitungen wird unter anderem auch erklärt, wie man das Panel konfigurieren kann.

----------

## Olis

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wenn man sich die Cashew im Panel als "edit-button" denkt, kommt man recht weit 
> 
> Drücken, dann kommt das dicke Panel für die ganzen Settings, und jetzt kann man auch ganz einfach die Applets im Panel rumschubsen.

 

Danke, prima, gefunden und es funktioniert. Hab natürlich gleich den nächsten Fehler gemacht   :Shocked: 

Wollte die Höhe des Panels etwas ändern, jetzt habe ich nur noch Chaos bei den Programm-Icons: Menü-Button ist entweder nur eine orange Fläche oder ein oranger Pfeil nach rechts. Wenn er dann doch mal wieder als KDE-Symbol zu sehen ist, sind das Konsole- und das Amarok-Icon 3 Icons breit und überdecken die daneben liegenden Icons. 

Wenn ich die Kontrollleiste deutlich höher mache, sind alle Icons ok, aber dann ist der Menü-Button wieder Murks...  HILFEEEE!

Olis

----------

## Olis

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *Olis wrote:*   Gibt's irgendwo eine gute Einführung in die Bedienung von KDE4 und ein paar Tipps und Tricks für KDE3-Umsteiger? 
> 
> Schau mal in die UserBase. Unter Anleitungen wird unter anderem auch erklärt, wie man das Panel konfigurieren kann.

 

Danke für den Link, habe ich mir erst mal als Lesezeichen gesichert und weiß, was ich die nächsten Tage zu lesen habe...

Da dachte ich, ich kenne KDE nach 8 Jahren einigermaßen. Aber jetzt komme ich mir vor wie ein Erstklässler.

Immerhin, ich habe mein .kde3.5 nach .kde4 kopiert und habe jetzt zumindest die meisten Einstellungen für kmail etc. wieder. Werde jetzt erst mal einige Tage mit KDE4 arbeiten. Wenn's keine größeren Probleme gibt, kommt KDE3 wohl weg...

Olis

----------

## Erdie

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mich weiter oben in diesem Thread schon mal relativ negativ über KDE4 geäußert. Glücklicherweise muß ich einige meiner Aussagen relativieren, nachdem ich mich einige Zeit mit KDE4 beschäftigt habe. 

Ein Beispiel: Dateien auf dem Desktop und Folderview. Ich kannte ja nur die 4.2.1 Version des Kubuntu meiner Frau, und das nur oberflächlich, da meine Frau immer sehr zickig wird, wenn sie meint, ich würde an ihrem Notebook herumfummeln. Von daher habe ich es gelassen  :Wink: 

In der Version 4.3.1 kann man ja in den Desktop Einstellungen auf Folderview umschalten und dannach sieht alles aus, wie man es von früher gewohnt ist. Ich muß erhrlich sagen, das Folderview Widget ist schon sehr flexibel und nachdem ich entdeckt habe, dass man es sowohl in die Taskleiste als auch auf dem Desktop integrieren kann und dann noch belieblig viele - der eröffnet schon vielfältige Möglichkeiten. Jetzt, nachdem ich einige Zeit ohne den Desktop Folderview gearbeitet habe, möchte ich das alte Verhalten gar nicht mehr zurück, weil es i. d. R. einen chaotischen und unaufgeräumten Desktop hervorbringt, zumindest nach einiger Zeit. Die Folderview Fenster bieten zudem die Möglichkeit, beliebiegen Folderansichten nebeneinder zu platzieren z. B. $home unde $home/Desktop.

Je länger ich mich mit KDE4 auseinandersetze, desto weniger stören mich die Neuerungen. 

Darüberhinaus habe ich befürchtet, die Desktop Effekte könnten das Low-Latency Verhalten meines Rechners beeinträchtigen, da ich Recording mit meinem Rechner mache. Diese Befürchtungen haben ishc nicht bestätigt und abschalten lassen sie die Effekte ohnehin.

-Erdie

----------

## Apheus

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Außerdem nervt mich, daß man auf den virtuellen Desktops keine verschiedenen Hintergründe haben kann, zumindest nicht auf einfachem Weg (geht das überhaupt?)

 

Sind mit "Virtuelle Desktops" die Arbeitsflächen gemeint? Verschiedene Hintergrundbilder sollen möglich sein, wenn man die Arbeitsflächen mit verschiedenen Aktivitäten verknüpt - was auch für unterschiedliche Plasmoids auf den Arbeitsflächen nötig ist. Allerdings habe ich mich mit diesen "Aktivitäten" noch nicht näher beschäftigt, weiß also nicht genau wie es geht. Aber vielleicht mag jemand mit dem Stichwort weitersuchen...

----------

## Apheus

Ich habe das jetzt mal ausprobiert: Wenn man mit der "Nuss" oben rechts die Arbeitsfläche verkleinert (= in die Aktivitäten-Ansicht geht), dann hat das in der Mitte erscheinende Menü einen Punkt "Plasma einrichten...". Dort kann man "Unterschiedliche Aktivitäten für jede virtuelle Arbeitsfläche" wählen, und schon sind die Widgets und Hintergrundbilder der Arbeitsflächen unabhängig voneinander. Außerdem entfällt das Umschalten der Aktivitäten über Tastenkombination oder über diese verkleinerte Ansicht, man wechselt stattdessen einfach die Arbeitsfläche. Das finde ich persönlich praktischer.

----------

## spirou

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn man mit der "Nuss" oben rechts die Arbeitsfläche verkleinert (= in die Aktivitäten-Ansicht geht), dann hat das in der Mitte erscheinende Menü einen Punkt "Plasma einrichten...". Dort kann man "Unterschiedliche Aktivitäten für jede virtuelle Arbeitsfläche" wählen, und schon sind die Widgets und Hintergrundbilder der Arbeitsflächen unabhängig voneinander. 

 

Wow, wie intuitiv! Ich bin überwältigt...

----------

## mrsteven

So, nachdem KDE 4.3 ja mittlerweile stable ist, läuft es bei mir seit c.a. einer Woche also auch. Und ja, es ist sogar benutzbar. Hin und wieder stürzt mal eine Anwendung ab, aber im Gegensatz zu den bisherigen Versionen von KDE 4 nicht mehr so oft, dass das ganze unbrauchbar ist. Plasma scheint seine Einstellungen nach dem Abmelden auch nicht mehr zu vergessen. Das einzige richtige Ärgernis ist der Lesezeichen-Manager, der sich zuverlässig beim Verschieben von Lesezeichen verabschiedet. Ansonsten bin ich bisher wirklich positiv überrascht.  :Cool: 

KDE 3.5 behalte ich aber zur Sicherheit noch, die Bibliotheken brauche ich für K3B und Amarok 1.4 sowieso.

----------

## franzf

 *spirou wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wenn man mit der "Nuss" oben rechts die Arbeitsfläche verkleinert (= in die Aktivitäten-Ansicht geht), dann hat das in der Mitte erscheinende Menü einen Punkt "Plasma einrichten...". Dort kann man "Unterschiedliche Aktivitäten für jede virtuelle Arbeitsfläche" wählen, und schon sind die Widgets und Hintergrundbilder der Arbeitsflächen unabhängig voneinander.  
> 
> Wow, wie intuitiv! Ich bin überwältigt...

 

Gut, auf den ersten Blick ist es wenig intuitiv. Auf den zweiten erkennt man aber, dass man ja Activities den virtuellen Desktops zuordnet, und da activity eigentlich ein eigenes Konzept ist, gehört die Einstellung nicht in den normalen plasma-Config-Dialog, sondern eben zu den Activities.

Das Problem dürfte eher sein, dass wenige von der Existenz der Activities wissen und entsprechend auch nicht finden.

Im übrigen ist es der einzige Desktop den ich kenne, der unterschiedliche Applets auf den virtuellen Desktops zulässt. Wenn du es brauchst sei lieber froh dass es das gibt (wenngleich unintuitiv) (ich brauchs nicht ;P)

----------

## Robelix

Habe gerade KDE 4.3.1 erstmal getestet - neben etlichen Sachen die mir sehr gut gefallen, wie den Dekstop-Folders, und Einigen wie das K-Menü die ich schnell um/abgestellt habe bleibt trotzdem noch einiges was ich nicht finden kann:

* Wie stellt man den Filemanager auf "good old Konqueror" um? Dieser Dolphin ist IMHO ein schlechter Scherz.

* Kriegt man irgendwie ein Farbschema von KDE3 zumindest teilweise importiert? Die Standardschemen ordne ich alle irgendwo zwischen mäßig und fürchterschreckentsetzlich ein. Und kann der Panel auch was Anderes als Schwarz?

* Kann man im Panel die Elemente irgendwie verschieben? Ich will den Pager rechts, da wo ich ihn seit 10 Jahren habe.

* Warum kann man für die kleinen Icons nichts anderes als 16px einstellen? Am Laptop ist mir das eindeutig zu winzig.

----------

## Max Steel

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Habe gerade KDE 4.3.1 erstmal getestet - neben etlichen Sachen die mir sehr gut gefallen, wie den Dekstop-Folders, und Einigen wie das K-Menü die ich schnell um/abgestellt habe bleibt trotzdem noch einiges was ich nicht finden kann:
> 
> * Wie stellt man den Filemanager auf "good old Konqueror" um? Dieser Dolphin ist IMHO ein schlechter Scherz.

 

Imho kann der Konqui das Filemanaging. Kann man glaub wie beim alten auch umstelln (benutz den eig nicht).

 *Quote:*   

> * Kriegt man irgendwie ein Farbschema von KDE3 zumindest teilweise importiert? Die Standardschemen ordne ich alle irgendwo zwischen mäßig und fürchterschreckentsetzlich ein. Und kann der Panel auch was Anderes als Schwarz?

 

Weiß jetzt nicht recht, ne gute Anlaufstelle wäre kde-look.org Ansonsten, selbst baun.

 *Quote:*   

> * Kann man im Panel die Elemente irgendwie verschieben? Ich will den Pager rechts, da wo ich ihn seit 10 Jahren habe.

 

Der Plasma-Knopf wenn du das ganze nicht gesperrt hast, dann kannst du die Teile verschieben wie du lustig bist, und auch die Größe des Panels einstellen.

 *Quote:*   

> * Warum kann man für die kleinen Icons nichts anderes als 16px einstellen? Am Laptop ist mir das eindeutig zu winzig.

 

Meinst du die Icons im Panel oder im Desktop-Folder-Widget oder wo sonst?

----------

## mastacloak

Hab seit letztem Wochenende auch KDE 4.3.1 drauf und das 3.5er bis auf paar Programme schon gelöscht.

Auf dem Plasma-Desktop nutze ich nur den Netzwerk-Systemmonitor, weil es für den Tray nix mehr gibt. Sonst kann ich mit den Applets nicht viel anfangen und strigi/nepomuk hab ich auch abgeschaltet. Konqueror hab ich auch wieder als Standard-Dateimanager eingestellt. So gesehen hat sich, bis auf die verbesserte Optik und ein paar neue Gimmicks z.B. in krunner, für mich nicht viel geändert.

Es fehlen noch paar Programme in der KDE-4-Version, wie KMyMoney2, amarok und k3b. Wobei es die beiden letzteren ja schon im testing-Zweig gibt. So lange muss ich halt noch kdelibs-3.5 behalten.

Und stabil läuft KDE 4.3.1 auch.

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Wie stellt man den Filemanager auf "good old Konqueror" um? Dieser Dolphin ist IMHO ein schlechter Scherz.
> 
> 

 

Systemeinstellungen -> Persönliches -> Standard-Komponenten -> Dateimanager -> |x] Konqueror

Ich komme mit Dolphin auch nicht zurecht. Hoffentlich wird Konqueror weitergepflegt und nicht in KDE-5 o.ä. abgeschafft.

----------

## franzf

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

>  *Robelix wrote:*   
> 
> * Wie stellt man den Filemanager auf "good old Konqueror" um? Dieser Dolphin ist IMHO ein schlechter Scherz.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ihr seid solche Scherzkekse. dolphin wird IMMER für Filemanagement verwendet, egal ob ihr das mit "dolphin" oder "konqueror" startet. Das läuft übder den "dolphin-KPart".

Was passt euch denn an dem schlanken dolphin nicht, dass es unbedingt goodoldkonqui sein soll?

----------

## Robelix

Inzwischen habe ich mich sogar mit Dolphin anfreunden können - wenn man zufällig über den Tree stolpert (der tiefgründigerweise nicht im Menü zu finden ist sondern nur bei Rechtsklick auf einen Sidebar-Header und sich "Folders" nennt) und man dann noch statt dem unsäglichen Columns-View Icons oder Details nimmt, dann schaut das Teil plöztlich sehr brauchbar aus.

Insofern möchte ich meine vorige Aussage relativieren: Die Standardeinstellungen von Dolphin sind ein schlechter Scherz. Damit war der erste Eindruck ein "Bin ich jetzt im Kindergarten, oder was?"

Auch Elemente im Panel verschieben habe ich inzwischen gefunden - Warum zum Spaghettimonster ist das auch mit "Screen Edge"  beschriftet...

Icon-Größe: Ich meine die, die als "Small Icons" in den Einstellungen stehen. Da kann man nur 16px auswählen, bei Allen anderen sind mehrere Größen möglich. (Und ich nehme an, daß das die sind die im K-Menü, im Konqueror-NavigationPanel und in Bäumen benutzt werden)

Aber noch eine neue Frage:

In der Konsole ist in KDE3 links unten neben den Tabs so ein "Start-Menü" mit allen Sessions, bei KDE4 kann ich irgendwie nichts dergleichen finden.

----------

## mastacloak

Mir hat auch die Baumansicht gefehlt. Schaltet man noch die Informationen (F11) weg, dann wird Dolphin ganz brauchbar. Die geteilte Ansicht ist auch ganz nett, aber ich werde wohl dennoch Midnight Commander weiter dafür benutzen.

Werde für den täglichen Gebrauch mal auf Dolphin umschwenken...

----------

## firefly

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Icon-Größe: Ich meine die, die als "Small Icons" in den Einstellungen stehen. Da kann man nur 16px auswählen, bei Allen anderen sind mehrere Größen möglich. (Und ich nehme an, daß das die sind die im K-Menü, im Konqueror-NavigationPanel und in Bäumen benutzt werden)

 

Ich kann für "Small Icons" neben der Größe 16px noch die Größe 22px auswählen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich kde-svn verwende (About KDE sagt dazu die Version 4.3.72)

Ich habe folgende kde Pakete installiert, die entweder icon im Namen oder icon in der Beschreibung haben:

 *Quote:*   

> kde-base/kdebase-data
> 
> kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons
> 
> kde-base/oxygen-icons

 

----------

## Robelix

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Robelix wrote:*   
> 
> Icon-Größe: Ich meine die, die als "Small Icons" in den Einstellungen stehen. Da kann man nur 16px auswählen, bei Allen anderen sind mehrere Größen möglich. (Und ich nehme an, daß das die sind die im K-Menü, im Konqueror-NavigationPanel und in Bäumen benutzt werden) 
> 
> Ich kann für "Small Icons" neben der Größe 16px noch die Größe 22px auswählen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich kde-svn verwende (About KDE sagt dazu die Version 4.3.72)
> ...

 

Interessanterweise kann ich am Desktop auch 22px auswählen, am Laptop - wo ich es bräuchte - aber nicht.

----------

## Robelix

Argh - noch ein kleiner, aber böser "Fuckup":

Kdewallet - importieren der alten Passwörter kein Problem, aber zumindest bei FTP werden dann trotzdem nicht verwendet. KDE3 hat sie als ftp-user@host abgelegt, KDE4 nimmt ftp-user@host:21

----------

## spirou

 *Quote:*   

> Was passt euch denn an dem schlanken dolphin nicht, dass es unbedingt goodoldkonqui sein soll?

 

Ich hab viele Bookmarks auf verschiedene Server, auf die ich mit fish:// zugreife. In KDE 3.5 konnte ich aus dem Menü (ganz früher sogar ein Kontextmenü auf dem Desktop) einfach den Bookmark aufrufen und Konqueror wurde mit dem Profil "filemanagement" mit einem kleinen Fenster aufgerufen. Ideal für meine Arbeit. Wenn ich ein Lesezeichen auf eine Webseite aufgerufen hab, wurde der Konqueror mit dem Profil "webbrowsing" mit einem großen Fenster aufgerufen. Ich fand das einfach praktisch. Das geht jetzt alles nicht mehr, selbst, wenn ich weiterhin Konqueror benutze.

Ob der dolphin "schlanker" ist als der konqueror, ist mir bei den heutigen Rechnern ehrlich gesagt vollkommen schnuppe. Welcher Hahn kräht denn danach noch?

Da jetzt leider beim letzten world-update KDE-4.3 installiert wurde und KDE 3.5 seitdem nicht mehr fehlerfrei funktioniert, muß ich mich wohl oder übel damit abfinden. Gut find ich's aber nicht. Ich finde so vieles einfach nicht mehr.

Ich habe z.B. zwei weitere Desktops angelegt (ja, ich brauche 6 Arbeitsflächen  :Wink: ). Arbeitsfläche 1 bis 4 kann ich mit STRG+1 bis STRG+4 aufrufen, aber die beiden weiteren nicht. Ich finde aber nirgends eine Möglichkeit, entsprechende Shortcuts einzurichten. Weiß das zufällig jemand?

Dann das Hintergrundbild für das Panel...wo ist das denn versteckt? Mir gefällt das so gar nicht, kann man das vielleicht ändern?

Session-Management scheint nicht zu funktionieren, oder warum muß ich kopete oder amarok jedes Mal manuell starten? Bisher wurden diese Programme immer beim Sitzungsstart geladen. Unter "Sitzungsverwaltung" ist schon "Vorige Sitzung wiederherstellen" ausgewählt. Trotzdem sind diese Progamme nach jedem Neustart zu.

----------

## firefly

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Ich habe z.B. zwei weitere Desktops angelegt (ja, ich brauche 6 Arbeitsflächen ). Arbeitsfläche 1 bis 4 kann ich mit STRG+1 bis STRG+4 aufrufen, aber die beiden weiteren nicht. Ich finde aber nirgends eine Möglichkeit, entsprechende Shortcuts einzurichten. Weiß das zufällig jemand?

 

Hmm bei mir funktioniert es, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich kde4 svn verwende (version 4.3.72).  Unter Desktop->Multiple Desktops->Switching kann ich shortcuts für das wechseln des virtuellen Desktops festlegen. Wenn ich die Anzahl der virtuellen Desktops ändere verändert sich auch im shortcut editor die Anzahl der Einträge für das wechseln zum entsprechenden Desktop.

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Dann das Hintergrundbild für das Panel...wo ist das denn versteckt? Mir gefällt das so gar nicht, kann man das vielleicht ändern?

 

Das Hintergrund des Panels wird vom aktuell ausgewählten Theme festgelegt. Da weis ich nicht ob man das image/gradient/color überschreiben kann ohne das Theme zu modifizieren.

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Session-Management scheint nicht zu funktionieren, oder warum muß ich kopete oder amarok jedes Mal manuell starten? Bisher wurden diese Programme immer beim Sitzungsstart geladen. Unter "Sitzungsverwaltung" ist schon "Vorige Sitzung wiederherstellen" ausgewählt. Trotzdem sind diese Progamme nach jedem Neustart zu.

 

Hmm das ist komisch bei meinem letzten Test hatte es noch funktioniert. Ich verwende persönlich die Variante "Restore manually saved Session". Die aktuelle Session kannst du im Startmenü (das neue), im Tab "Leave" mit "Save Session" speichern.

----------

## franzf

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Ich habe z.B. zwei weitere Desktops angelegt (ja, ich brauche 6 Arbeitsflächen ). Arbeitsfläche 1 bis 4 kann ich mit STRG+1 bis STRG+4 aufrufen, aber die beiden weiteren nicht. Ich finde aber nirgends eine Möglichkeit, entsprechende Shortcuts einzurichten. Weiß das zufällig jemand?

 

kde-4.3.2 (war früher auch so...)

systemsettings -> Computer Administration -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts: Unter component "KWin" auswählen, "Switch to Desktop xyz".

 *Quote:*   

> Dann das Hintergrundbild für das Panel...wo ist das denn versteckt? Mir gefällt das so gar nicht, kann man das vielleicht ändern?

 

Advanced User Settings -> Desktop Theme Details -> Panel Background: Entweder ein Theme auswählen, das dir mehr zusagt, oder ein eigenes "File" aussuchen. Hab ich noch nicht getestet, schaut aber so aus als müsste das ein korrektes Plasma-theme-svg sein. Nimm dir also am besten eines aus den installierten Themes und modifizier es nach deinem Gusto. Oder schau mal auf kde-look.org, vllt. gibts da ja schon das ein oder andere Panel-BG für kde4 (k.A....)

----------

## spirou

Danke, gefunden. Ich kann zwar schon das Hintergrundbild des Panels ändern, aber leider ist das dann (unerwünschterweise) transparent. Ich möchte eigentlich überhaupt keine Transparenz, gar nirgends. Kann man das auch irgendwo einstellen? Von der Logik her würde ich unter "Erscheinungsbild" suchen, aber da hab ich nix gefunden.

----------

## franzf

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Danke, gefunden. Ich kann zwar schon das Hintergrundbild des Panels ändern, aber leider ist das dann (unerwünschterweise) transparent. Ich möchte eigentlich überhaupt keine Transparenz, gar nirgends. Kann man das auch irgendwo einstellen? Von der Logik her würde ich unter "Erscheinungsbild" suchen, aber da hab ich nix gefunden.

 

Also, alles was auf dem Desktop selber landet ist IMMER Translucent. (soweit das theme das so vorgibt)

Panel + Popup jedoch nur, wenn Desktop-Effekte (aka Compositing) aktiviert sind.

Wenn du dir für dein Panel (und evtl popups) transparenz abschalten willst, wähle wie oben unter den Detaileinstellungen für die beiden ein File im Unterordner "opaque" aus, die sind nicht transparent  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hatte ja schon mal die Schnautze voll von KDE und hab es entsorgt. Dachte, mit der 4.3.3 gibst du dem Klump noch mal eine Chance. Was haben die denn da jetzt alles kaputt gemacht? Ok, Akonadi läuft jetzt, sensationell. Ansonsten, bei Multimedia kann ich zwischen gstreamer und xine auswählen. xine hat bei 4.3.2 Probleme gemacht. Da ging Sound nur mit Verrenkungen. Aber mit gstreamer lief es so halbwegs rund. Und nu? Wenn ich auf gstreamer wechsele, bekomme ich da so einen Meldung mit einem unbekannten Audiogerät. Und wenn ich bei xine bleibe, bekomme ich mit alle Playern entweder Ton oder Bild. Nur mit smplayer scheint es zu gehen.

Gleicher Film, der unter Gnome mit allem läuft.

Meine Fresse, da muss man doch irgend wann mal die grundlegenden Dinge in den Griff bekommen. Was nutzt es mir, wenn ich ein Icon drehen kann und das dazugehörige Programm läuft nicht?

Was für ein Schrott.

Edit. Ich nehme alles zurück. Mit smplayer habe ich auch keinen Ton.

----------

## Josef.95

@Klaus Meier

Mir sind deine Probleme mit kde4 ein Rätsel...

hast du es schon mal mit einem "frischen" /home/Verzeichnis probiert?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Komplett neue Installation. Ich dachte ja, ich hätte an der alten zu viel kaputt gespielt. Nicht nur Home, alles neu. Hatte hier ja auch einen anderen Thread, wo es mit dem Sound nicht ging, aber die Lösung passte nicht.

Schau dich um, jetzt wechseln die, die stable nutzen. Und fast jeder hat Probleme. Da muss die 'Entwicklung indie gleiche Richtung wie bei Gnoime gehen, Es muss jetzt erst mal 2 Jahre dran gearbeitet werden, dass Bestehende nutzbar zu machen. Und darunter verstehe ich, meine Aufgaben möglichst schnell und mit so wenig Klicks wie möglich zu lösen. Wenn ich auf Rechner ausschalten gehe, und es kommen dann mal 2 absolut überflüssige Abfragen, was soll das?

Edit: Sound habe ich jetzt hinbekommen, lag am Mixer, da war PCM auf Null. OK. Und Video will nach einem Neustart auch. Also eher eine Befindlichkeitsstörung.

Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem: Kaffeine zeigt beim mir unter Gnome alle Fernsehsender unter DVB-T korrekt an. Und unter KDE meckert er über einen fehlenden Demuxer. Bei gleichen Bibilotheken und USE Flags. Häh? Ich kapier nix mehr, LDE macht mich fertig.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Komplett neue Installation. Ich dachte ja, ich hätte an der alten zu viel kaputt gespielt. Nicht nur Home, alles neu. Hatte hier ja auch einen anderen Thread, wo es mit dem Sound nicht ging, aber die Lösung passte nicht.
> 
> Schau dich um, jetzt wechseln die, die stable nutzen. Und fast jeder hat Probleme. Da muss die 'Entwicklung indie gleiche Richtung wie bei Gnoime gehen, Es muss jetzt erst mal 2 Jahre dran gearbeitet werden, dass Bestehende nutzbar zu machen. Und darunter verstehe ich, meine Aufgaben möglichst schnell und mit so wenig Klicks wie möglich zu lösen. Wenn ich auf Rechner ausschalten gehe, und es kommen dann mal 2 absolut überflüssige Abfragen, was soll das?
> 
> Edit: Sound habe ich jetzt hinbekommen, lag am Mixer, da war PCM auf Null. OK. Und Video will nach einem Neustart auch. Also eher eine Befindlichkeitsstörung.
> ...

 

das hier ist doch kein KDE support thread, wenn du ein explizites problem hast öffne einen neuen thread.

für dein kaffeine problem poste mal die konsolen ausgabe in einem neuen thread

gruß

----------

## disi

Ich habe da einmal eine Frage an die KDEler. Ich benutze seit Jahren Xfce und hin und wieder mal Gnome... wie schon im Thread erwaehnt ist es etwas ausgelutscht und Gnome ist so vollgefressen mit Krams da geht nix mehr. KDE hatte ich mir immer mal kurz angeguckt und dann wieder entfernt bisher.

Ein paar grundsaetzliche Fragen:

1. muss ich Networkmanager nehmen (nur Probleme mit dem Ding)

2. muss man alles ueber Menus machen? Hat KDE ueberhaupt noch configs?

3. ich habe einige gesehen, wie energyman73 (oder so), die haben unten diese einzelne Startleiste wie bei Xfce (kein KDE Startmenu), ist das schwer hinzubekommen oder im Standardpaket?

4. der Standard irc Chat Client ist kagge und ich wuerde gerne X-Chat benutzen, wie gut sind gtk apps integriert?

5. ich wuerde auch gerne Mozilla-Firefox benutzen...

Das System ist noch ziemlich frisch installiert und ich benutze zur Zeit slim+xfce4 lohnt sich der Wechsel fuer mich?

Das Wichtigste: 

Ich will Programme starten und externe Laufwerke automatisch eingebunden haben im Filemanager.

Waehrend ich das schreibe, faellt mir ein wie geil mein Laptop Desktop zu steuern ist mit awesome als Windowmanager und PCManFM als File Manager... ich glaube den teste ich mal auf dem Desktop oder ich bleibe bei Xfce4?!?

Wie ihr seht bin ich total unentschieden :/

//edit: also so aehnlich wie hier: http://omploader.org/vMm8wbg

mod edit: Bild im Link oben ist NSFW --Earthwings

----------

## Max Steel

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ein paar grundsaetzliche Fragen:

 

Gerne =)

 *Quote:*   

> 1. muss ich Networkmanager nehmen (nur Probleme mit dem Ding)

 

Meiner Kenntnis nach nicht (ich glaube der ist bei mir nichteinmal installiert...)

 *Quote:*   

> 2. muss man alles ueber Menus machen? Hat KDE ueberhaupt noch configs?

 

KDE hat natürlich noch configfiles.

Und per systemconfig kann man theoretisch alles einstellen.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. ich habe einige gesehen, wie energyman73 (oder so), die haben unten diese einzelne Startleiste wie bei Xfce (kein KDE Startmenu), ist das schwer hinzubekommen oder im Standardpaket?

 

Theoretisch kannst du aus einer KDE-Oberfläche das Erscheinungsbild komplett nach Gnome umbasteln.

 *Quote:*   

> 4. der Standard irc Chat Client ist kagge und ich wuerde gerne X-Chat benutzen, wie gut sind gtk apps integriert?

 

Wenn du gtk-engines-qtcurve installierst und passend einstellst bemerkst du fast keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen KDE4/QT4 und GTK-Anwendungen. (Wie das Programm zum einstellen heißt muss ich zuhause nachschaun. Im Geschäft unter Windoof ist das ein bissel schwierig.

 *Quote:*   

> 5. ich wuerde auch gerne Mozilla-Firefox benutzen...

 

Kein Problem, und auch an meinem Heimrechner ist fast kein Unterschied zu sehen.

 *Quote:*   

> Das System ist noch ziemlich frisch installiert und ich benutze zur Zeit slim+xfce4 lohnt sich der Wechsel fuer mich?

 

Kann ich im Mom nicht beurteilen, nutze beides überhaupt nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Das Wichtigste: 
> 
> Ich will Programme starten und externe Laufwerke automatisch eingebunden haben im Filemanager.

 

Du bekommst unten neben das K standardmäßig einen Knopf indem die Wechseldatenträger und CDs angezeigt werden die nach dem Start eingesteckt/eingelegt werden, über dieses "Menü" kannst du (zusammen mit dbus und hal) die Dinger per Knopfdruck mounten und öffnen (dolphin) sowie wieder aushängen.

 *Quote:*   

> Waehrend ich das schreibe, faellt mir ein wie geil mein Laptop Desktop zu steuern ist mit awesome als Windowmanager und PCManFM als File Manager... ich glaube den teste ich mal auf dem Desktop oder ich bleibe bei Xfce4?!?

 

Auch hier, ich nutze es nicht, kann dazu also leider keine Auskunft geben ^^

PS:

Im Geschäft vermisse ich die Markier-Mittlere-Maustaste kopier-funktion. Plödes Windoof.

----------

## disi

Kann ich folgende Tastenkominationen festlegen:

1. Windowstaste + <Nummer> - um auf einen anderen Desktop zu wechseln? Also 1-4 z.B.

2. Windowstaste + r - um ein Eingabefenster zu oeffnen das ein Programm startet?

3. Windowstaste + m - um ein Fenster zu maximieren?

usw.?

Das mit der mittleren Maustaste passiert mir auch dauernd  :Very Happy: 

Ich glaube ich installiere das nachher einfach mal... eye candy technisch ist KDE allen anderen auf jeden Fall ueberlegen finde ich...

//edit: was ist NSFW? - habs gegoogelt  :Smile: 

//edit: ich gucke mir das eben selbst nach, danke fuer die Antworten. Krunner sieht auch supi aus...

----------

## Max Steel

 *disi wrote:*   

> Kann ich folgende Tastenkominationen festlegen:
> 
> 1. Windowstaste + <Nummer> - um auf einen anderen Desktop zu wechseln? Also 1-4 z.B.
> 
> 2. Windowstaste + r - um ein Eingabefenster zu oeffnen das ein Programm startet?
> ...

 

Man müsste eig alle diese Kombis per systemconfig ---> Tastatur & Maus ---> Globale Kurzbefehle/Standard-Kurzbefehle einstellen können.

 *Quote:*   

> Das mit der mittleren Maustaste passiert mir auch dauernd 

 

^^ Das ist das erste und effektivste was ich nach dem Linux installieren gelernt hab.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich glaube ich installiere das nachher einfach mal... eye candy technisch ist KDE allen anderen auf jeden Fall ueberlegen finde ich...

 

Würde ich auch empfehlen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## disi

Noch so eine doofe Frage  :Smile: 

Muss ich nun komplett unstable gehen, um KDE zu installieren?

Ich hatte verschiedene Gentoo Guides probiert. kde-meta gibt es nicht, kde-startkde gibt es nicht, die sets aus dem tarball da fehlen teilweise ebuilds...

Im Moment installiere ich erstmal layman und gucke in das kde-testing.

//edit: ich lasse das mal lieber noch, zumindest heute...

----------

## py-ro

Ähm KDE 4 ist stable und wenn es bei dir kein kde-meta gibt, hast du ein anderes Problem.

Py

----------

## Max Steel

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ähm KDE 4 ist stable und wenn es bei dir kein kde-meta gibt, hast du ein anderes Problem.
> 
> Py

 

Ääähm hier der Beweiß:

```
[U] kde-base/kde-meta

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.10

        (4.2)   (~)4.2.4

        (4.3)   4.3.1 (~)4.3.2 (~)4.3.3

        {accessibility kdeprefix mysql nls}

     Installed versions:  4.3.2(4.3)(15:18:48 12.10.2009)(accessibility nls -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all non-developer, split kde-base/* packages
```

----------

## disi

Ja, tut mir Leid ich wollte nicht alles moegliche mitinstallieren.

Wie gesagt ich teste das morgen  :Smile: 

```
disi-desktop ~ # emerge -pv kde-meta

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

   /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5[dbus,sql,svg,webkit,X]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4 (Change USE: +sql +webkit)

(dependency required by "kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.3.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.3.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-meta-4.3.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-meta" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

